# Goldens born in October 2010



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Even though we don't have our puppies yet (the ones born in oct) I am getting really excited and wanted to make a post for all the puppies born in Oct. My puppy was born October 5th and I get to pick him up on the 18th of this month! can't wait to share pictures and stories....


----------



## msubball2010 (Oct 29, 2010)

i am excited as well. i will be picking up my pup on saturday nov 20th!


----------



## jess_in (Oct 17, 2010)

My girl was born October 3rd. I will be picking her up November 27th.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

yayyy, we will have to share our pics and stuff. can't wait.


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

Just mailed the deposit yesterday for my October puppy! We pick him up mid-December. Can't wait!


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Just thought I would renew this thread. We pick up our girl tomorrow - yay!! Has anyone else brought home yet?


----------



## RichBrubaker (Nov 25, 2010)

*Bailey*

We brought Bailey home on 12/16. Her birthday was 10/27, She was perfect during the three hour ride. She slept in her crate all night, the first night and last night. My wife and I are so happy, she exceeded our expectations.


----------



## Jr29 (Nov 8, 2010)

*Two Bailey's, one month!*

I've also got an October Bailey, this one is a male puppy. He was born on October 2nd and is 11 weeks now, just got his second round of shots today, and alternates between being a sweetheart after he just wakes up/comes out of his cage and being a landshark/hoover machine the rest of the time. i imagine once he can go outside full steam ahead some of the landshark/boredom issues should settle down a bit. he wakes me up at 4:45-5:30 every morning (i guess he calls it a compromise - he used to wake me at 3:30am and 615am, now he just sleeps till anywhere between 4:45 and 5:30 and is generally up after that. needless to say it's pretty tiring!

just started him on clicker training and though he had the basic commands down pretty well, he wasnt 100% reliable other than with sit. now with clicker i am seeing vast improvement and look forward to it helping me with down, no bite, leave it, etc.

but he is a huge bundle of bouncy fun and dont regret the decision (yet ).

i tried to attach some pictures here to show how he was from 8 weeks until how he is now, including an adorable pic i snapped of him at breakfast this morning (cottage cheese/milk/occasional egg) - it comes at the end because i save the best for last .


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Adding our Zali (pronounced Zah-lee) to the list. She is 9 and a half weeks old and was born on October 13th.


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

Such pretty babies!

I hope it is ok to hop in with y'all! 
Our baby *Lola* was born October 1, we brought her home on 11.26 at 8 weeks.
The first pic was taken on our way home with her, the second one was taken today.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Lola is gorgeous. Our pup's sister is also named Lola. They do love chewing on grass and dirt don't they!!


----------



## maciedoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Molson has been home for a week now, he was born October 10 (which is 10/10/10... pretty fancy! haha) He's been a joy and a terror.... to be expected!

Here are some photos from one of our visits up until now.


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

Zali's home. Hooray!!!!!!!


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

Picked up Ace yesterday night! I'll take pictures and post them tomorrow. I'm just too tired now! He flew in from Houston to Minneapolis at 10pm and we stayed over night at Minneapolis, then drove 8 hours home today. He did really well but we are all exhausted. His birthday is 10/14/10. Can't wait to hear more about the October puppies and watch them grow!


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

Molson is a cool name! He looks like such a big boy.

I can't wait to see Ace.


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

Finally, some pictures of Ace!


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I just love the photos' of Sadie and Ace together. Unfortunately our cat doesn't see it that way - she freezes everytime she sees Zali and Zali just wants to play. How is Daisy coping?


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

Daisy is not a fan of dogs. She tolerates them but will never be the type of cat to curl up and nap with them. She will sniff and watch them but will never play with them. We gaited off one of the bedrooms so Daisy has her own space where she can get away from the dogs if she wants. And it keeps the dogs away from her litter box!


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

Ace is darling! I love the pics of him and Sadie.

I see you are expecting, big congrats to you!


----------



## Beza (Dec 7, 2010)

*October puppy*

The pups are gorgeous  i will add my too. Its a girl, and her name is Lilou. She was born on 17 Oct, and i picked her on 12 Dec. She wakes me at night 2-3 times to pee or poo, which is horrid, as its winter ... brrr...
She learns very quick and we've mastered "sit" command  I just wish she could do better with her toilet training.


----------



## Beza (Dec 7, 2010)

*few more pic *

Lilou is only 3.6kg now at 9 weeks. How much your puppies weight?


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

Lilou is a sweetie!

Lola is small as well. She was 5.5lbs at 8.5 weeks, and at 11 weeks she was 10.25lbs.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Hmmm - Zali is just about 8 kg at 10 weeks. And yes that is kilos not pounds!!! I'm wondering if my pup is too big???? The vet said she is a good weight but shouldn't get larger (well obviously she will get larger as she grows - but you know what I mean).


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

According to my vet, the *average* 11 week female would be around 16.25lbs. But there was a wide range of what was considered normal.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

This is Bonnie. Born Oct 7th and will be 11 weeks old tomorrow. She is a big girl--already 21lbs! She's always been home as she was born here! her mom is on the far left in my signature picture, and her older half-brother Butch is sitting between her and mom.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Sterregold, have you found in your experience that a big puppy grows into a bigger adult dog? Or do they kind of have little growth spurts here and there which makes it difficult to compare them? 

Our Zali was actually one of the smallest in her litter so I was surprised to see that she was "over" what seems to be considered "normal". My neighbour was surprised to see how big she was when we brought her home and here I was thinking she was "little"!!!


----------



## alijeanrn (May 7, 2010)

Ace is 13 pounds at 9 weeks.


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I just found something online that is really interesting concerning puppy weights. It might help all of us to know where our pups lie and you can contribute your pup's weight if you want to. Zali actually appears to be a little over average size according to this chart. Golden Retriever Puppy Growth Charts


----------



## maciedoo (Feb 20, 2010)

Molson is 10 weeks and weighed 17lbswhen he was at the vets Tuesday, but seems to be growing everytime we take him out of his crate...


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

That chart is not a very scientific sample. Pedigree and family history really tell the most about what a pup will become. Some lines grow quickly and mature faster, so the pups will be big early and then stop growing sooner. Other lines are slower maturing, and the dogs keep growing and adding mass for quite some time, but more slowly. Breeze's last litter were smaller as pups, despite being from a show dog sire. I know he can throw smaller girls though so was not surprised that the girls were small like mom. A couple of the boys are on the smaller end of the range for males, but Butch who I kept is a substantial boy. With Bonnie's litter, neither parent is big. Breeze is 55lbs and dad Trey is 65lbs. But a friend has Trey's half-sister and she is 75lbs, and there are some bigger dogs on both sides of the pedigree so I will not be surprised if she finishes substantiallly bigger than her mom. So it is really hard to predict!


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

My girls were born Oct 7th!  

Margot & Madison


----------



## ozzy (Nov 12, 2010)

Hi everyone! Mambo was born on October 12th. So far he's been a little brat but I love him soooooo much.

Here are some pics I have not posted yet


----------



## ozzy (Nov 12, 2010)

sungold said:


> my girls were born oct 7th!
> 
> margot & madison



o
m
g

can i please kidnap them!!!! So adorbs i just wanna scream!!


----------



## Jr29 (Nov 8, 2010)

SunGold said:


> My girls were born Oct 7th!
> 
> Margot & Madison


wow if i didnt know better id say they looked like fuzzy stuffed animals! very cute.


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

Cuteness overload!
I love seeing all of the pups!


----------



## Dinozzo (Dec 25, 2010)

Hi to all October puppies and their parents. 

To MyBuddy22,
Our puppy Dino was born on October 5th and we got him on November 18th too! He is named after Anthony Dinozzo from the TV show NCIS. When I read your post I died laughing thinking your Bauer could actually be named after Jack Bauer from 24. The similarities are freakishly funny.
Anyway, Dino is our first Golden. I dont think I can ever have another breed again. He totally owns my heart even with his obsessive hand nipping. I yelp, he stops.....for like 30 seconds, then he attacks the hand again. Yeah, that happens when you separate a puppy from his litter mates before 8 weeks. My husband and daughter couldnt bear to wait 2 weeks more. Sigh....

His first day home.


----------



## Dinozzo (Dec 25, 2010)

SunGold said:


> My girls were born Oct 7th!
> 
> Margot & Madison


Awww arent they the cutest! 
Hey, I might be biased but all the October pups look way too cute :


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

Awwww, Dino is so cute!


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

Just checking in to re-ignite this thread. How are all the October puppies doing? Zali is doing great and still sleeping alot. 

We moved her crate into the lounge room now and she slept until 7am this morning so I'm not complaining. It's a little darker in that room so I think that's why. Also I was able to let the cat out at 4:30am without waking her (shame I couldn't let her out without waking ME!!!)

I have found that the mouthing has reduced significantly and her snarly face comes out much less and only when she is super hyper in play. My favourite moment is when she comes to me and sits in front of me and I rub her front legs and chest and up to her ears. She looks up at me with a big golden smile and I always take a mental picture of it - so cute!!! I'll have to try and take an actual photo. 

In the meantime, here is a sleeping one from last week:


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

*October Puppies*

Like the rest of the October puppies, Wakefield (born October 15) is growing up! He starts puppy class in Vermont next week - I can't wait. He's a happy-go-lucky puppy, full of energy and continually trying to get his own way. He had a great time stealing my glove during one of his infrequent times off the leash (i.e. deep snow and no one else around our ski condo).


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

To: Dinozzo: That is too funny, which breeder did you get your puppy from. Our puppies look the same shade and were born on the same day.

Here is some of Bauer (born oct 5th) He is getting big. He goes to his first puppy class on the 26th.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

I was just about to make an October puppy thread because I couldn't find one! And here it is! 

Starla was born on October 30, 2010. We picked her up on Dec 23rd (2 days shy of 8 weeks). I believe she was 10 lbs and 12 oz at that time. And at last vet check (10.5 wks), she was 17 lbs. and some odd ounces. 

Here are some pics of her, starting with the oldest.

Starla loves to chew! Just a few hours ago she pulled out my jeans from my closet and brought them into the living room to chew! She has spurts of energy, and then she takes her naps. And she loves to lay on our shoes during nap time. We are working on sit, stay, lay down, roll over, and paw. Some days are better than the other. Last week she was really focused, but today and yesterday she seems to be more distracted. She is potty trained! rings her bell (hanging by the door) and barks to go outside  
She also loves to hop in the bath tub after me or my husband takes a shower! ...must mean she'll be a great water dog!

All of these October babies are just so cute!


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

I love seeing and hearing about all of the October babies!

Lola is wonderful. A great addition to our family, she brings us such joy and laughter.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Bonnie is getting bigger! She still loves her retrieving and is sooo smart. She has already learned stuff I had not started with others at 15 weeks. Love this puppy!

Taking a nap with Uncle Winter









Looking just too cute









And sitting on her perch in the dog yard to survey her domain...


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

sterregold!
That pic of your 3 Goldens outside in the snow made me smile. Especially with your pup perched on the pot! So cute. It seems she is growing nicely into your family.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

LDGrillo said:


> sterregold!
> That pic of your 3 Goldens outside in the snow made me smile. Especially with your pup perched on the pot! So cute. It seems she is growing nicely into your family.


Yeah she is really starting to show her personality. She's going to be a tough nut! But fun! I think I got both structural and working attitude improvements over her mom from the breeding.

She was out there with her aunt Juni (my oldest) and her half-brother Butch. She already bosses both of them!


----------



## USMCxJames (Dec 19, 2010)

Mona Lisa was born on October 6th and she's been a blast to have in the family.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

I saw that a different "month" of puppies on this forum made a Facebook page... I was thinking of doing the same... ?


okay... it's here!

If you have anything to add to the site let me know : ) I have never made a page on FB before

October 2010 Goldens - Community | Facebook


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the page! I *liked* it
I'm a self confessed FB addict so that is right down my alley!


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

I "liked" it too and posted on the wall. I'm not really into facebook but I'm around now and then.


----------



## Koho30 (Feb 3, 2011)

Our female - Koho - was born October 10, 2010. Things are going great so far. Was wondering what you all use for chew toys other than the plastic/rubber/rope kind. What are your opinions on bully sticks versus raw hide and when to introduce bones.
I will try and post pictures once I figure out how to ....Cheers!


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Well, Bauer had his first puppy social last night, aka Puppy Preschool. He was the biggest puppy there it was funny. He is so sweet and gentle with the other pups, and he had a ton of fun. I am looking forward to a golden retriever meetup coming up in our area. I want Bauer to be around other Goldens to help set an example for him. Last night, He played with another golden there and had the best time. Her name was Bella, she was so adorable. I thought it was cool he played with another golden pup right away. He also had a chocolate lab and German Shepard buddy too. fun times =} Have any of your puppies done a puppy socialization class?


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Wakefield and I have been to two puppy classes - he's working hard on sit, wait, come, leave it, lie down etc. Some days I feel he's making a lot of progress, other days he's just an out-of-control puppy zooming around the house and yard! I think he's started teething - he grabs every icicle he can find. Here are a few pictures - can't believe how he's grown!


----------



## julliams (Oct 27, 2010)

We did a socialisation class with Zali called Puppy Preschool. It was great - Zali definitely tries to be dominant with other pups. She does play well but she likes to be the leader.

Since then I have socialised her with my mother's dog (cocker spaniel 18 months) and Zali at 4 months is bigger than her and so likes to dominate again.

I took her to a Dog training Club on the weekend. It was great. Lots of different dogs including some huge ones. We did the Kindergarten class and are now ready to start Class 1 next week. I'm hoping that the training will help me to know what to do with her training-wise.

For more socialisation I'm taking her to my neighbours house who has 7 dogs of her own. She has a wonderful "pack" going on there - she is totally the pack leader! Her dogs range in size from very little to a huge Groodle (Golden Doodle) and I think it will do Zali well to mix with that pack.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

*Wakefield a month older*

Where are all those October puppies? Wakefield finished puppy class last week and I'm looking forward to signing him up for another class. He's full of energy, so the little bit of training he's had is just enough to get him to slow down sometimes! We're in the middle of MAJOR chewies - I wish I had eyes in the back of my head. So far, knock on wood, he hasn't chewed anything that can't be easily repaired or replaced. He's the most aggressive chewer of the 4 goldens I've had. He's great at "trading" though - and will drop whatever he has in his mouth immediately when offered a trade. Thankfully! The 50' orange lead I bought is a lifesaver. Look forward to seeing what the rest of the October puppies are up to.


----------



## Dinozzo (Dec 25, 2010)

Well ours was too busy peeing all over the place LOL. His personal record is 25 times in a day! I kept taking him to the vet and he kept saying Dino doesnt have an UTI, he is just a puppy and I'm just not good at house training. Uh hellooo...this pup was pee pad trained in just 2 days and managed with zero accidents for 4 weeks. Finally after 5 weeks, he tested his urine. And guess what? My poor boy has an UTI. Dino is on meds now and doing much better. Its wonderful to see him get his self esteem back.


----------



## scoutw (Jan 5, 2011)

*Meet Scout*

Hi-
This is our puppy Scout - born 10/17. He is our family's first dog and he is doing great. The pics are from December, Jan and last week.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bauer has been busy playing with other goldens. Last week we went to a Golden Retriever meetup in our area. He has a BFF named Biscuit we meet twice a week for a playdate at the park. They get along so well and love running around. We love it too because the pups are so tired afterwards.

Anyway here are some pics from the gr meetup:









Bauer is the little guy in the pic









Bauer meeting the other goldens









Bauer









Bauer and his friend Lilly =)


----------



## andiwaslike (Feb 25, 2011)

here's my puppy  he was born on oct 25


----------



## Jr29 (Nov 8, 2010)

my bailey boy was born 10/2/2010 and is now a week over 5 months. he is 52 pounds and a giant clown. since he "grew up" in nyc with everyone stopping him every 5 feet to say hello to a fluffy puppy, he is now a bit of a pain to walk since he always stops every 10 feet to wait for someone to pet him (working on it....). on the plus side, he is an extremely social, happy go lucky dog with both people and other dogs. he loves to wrestle and nip in the dog parks! he no longer nips me very much at all, except when he gets super excited and rolls on his back to play.

finished puppy kindergarden, where he was the star of the class, picking everything up VERY quickly. now if only i could stop the sock stealing and the popping up when he wants something.

he has started to like sleeping on the couch but still cant get the idea that if i let him sleep on the bed, it means sleep time. i try it on weekends but during the week i put him in his crate because i dont like being woken up at 1am, 3am, and 5am with kisses (he likes to make sure im ok? time to play?  ) when i have to work the next day. he sleeps like a baby if i crate him though.

the marking has started and we even got our first partial leg lift this morning as he was trying how to figure out how to pee on a fence after another dog went there. didnt think this started so young at 5 months!

how much do your oct puppies weigh? my guy isnt fat at all (can still feel his ribs), but it looks like i may have a bit of a monster on my hands (mom was ~60 pounds, dad was ~80 pounds).

will post updated pics soon.

JR


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

My Gracie was also born October 2nd -- and last week she weighed 35 pounds, she's tall and long and quite skinny at this point. We just finished puppy class, she was the only pup who would pose for her picture with the graduation cap on, such a ham! 

We're also dealing with sock stealing and jumping. Working on both. Intermediate class starts in 3 weeks and she's getting spayed tomorrow. 

I let Gracie cuddle on the bed during tv time but then put her in her crate when it's time to sleep. I just don't sleep well with her on the bed, she tends to plop down on my legs and after a while it's not comfortable. I set my alarm 20 minutes before I have to get up and let her out to cuddle in the morning too! She's learned that she has to stay in the crate until the alarm goes off, then cuddle time for 20 minutes, then breakfast! 

She finally has lost all those horrible puppy teeth, but has started biting on things again (trying out the new chompers, I guess). She's really been rambunctious the last week or so. I'm hoping to find some playmates for her. 

Will post pictures soon.


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Wakefield continues to make himself at home - still hasn't lost those awful canines. I found him sitting in "my chair" while I was upstairs doing the laundry. He's not the first golden to try the chair - Reuben tried it out last year at the age of 14 years, 3 months. We start "Good Manners I" next week. Warm weather today, on top of this week's 30" of snow, so everything's turning into a slushy mess. He saw mud for the first time today and, unfortunately, likes it.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

My Bonnie lost her last two baby canine teeth today. She has grown so much in the last week! We'll be starting "hold" work this week in preparation for her formal retriever training. Where has my baby gone!?


----------



## Angie_U (Jan 13, 2009)

I love hearing the puppy updates. 

Lola is doing great and we are really beginning to see her personality develop. She has all of her adult teeth and weighs about 28 lbs.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

*Picture - Gracie 6 months*

Speaking of sitting in your chair..... She got bored while we were fixing dinner and wandered off and made herself comfortable! They're so cute it's hard to be consistent with training.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Bonnie (Oct. 7th) out retrieving today. She loves her bumpers!


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Here is Starla, now almost 5 months. Last trip to the vet (at 4.5 months), she weighed 39 lbs. The vet even said she could stand to lose 4-5 lbs. I was surprised, because she didn't look chubby. 

But I can see how the vet said it.... I am regimented when it comes to feeding the dogs (specific amount, and time). But when my husband comes home from work, he'll give them another cup of food, and some treats. BAD! So I just told the hub that the vet yelled at me and that it was his fault! lol. I think hub got the message. 

Starla is doing good with training. Walking is a breeze with her when it's just me and her. However, when it's her and our other dog, Ally, Starla always tugs and pulls because she thinks she has to keep up or play or something. She doesn't alwaus listen for sit, but I KNOW she knows what it means. 

We are feeding her Nature's Domain Turkey food from Costco.

The only thing I noticed with Starla is her eye boogers in the morning. I never had a dog that did it so much overnight. But I guess it's normal for some. They are not green, but a milky color. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

Aw, what a beautiful girl, gorgeous color!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh, the human girls too! hee hee


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

*October puppies -- 6 months old!*

Wakefield will be 6 months old on Friday! Where did my baby go? The snow is almost gone, so he's into mud, sticks, retrieving - what more could a golden ask? He has a bit of a stubborn streak, but we're working on improving his manners. I'm thinking of trying a Gentle Leader to help him with loose-leash walking. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bauer is now 6 months and a swimming machine. He loves to swim with his friend Biscuit in a river close to where we live. We have started a pack really because biscuit's neighbors have 2 dogs a golden and a black lab mix and they all get to run and play together most everyday of the week. 

How are all the other October pups doing?








Bauer swimming









Hunter, Biscuit and Bauer.


----------



## racer50 (Apr 20, 2011)

we got out Maggie Mae Dec 4th she was born Oct 1st. She has been a joy.


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

Bauer is getting neutered today lol!! woohoo!


----------



## Rileybear (Apr 22, 2011)

Can we join the October group?
We didn't get Riley until he was 25 weeks old
He was born October 21/2010 so 8 months tomorrow and has been an absolute joy!!!!!


----------



## penparson (Sep 19, 2010)

Welcome! What a handsome boy! Our Wakefield was born on October 15 - I'll post some new pictures next week.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Here's my Thai @ a dog show on June 24th - he was born on October 7, 2010 so that makes him 8 1/2 months old.


----------



## Rileybear (Apr 22, 2011)

Thai is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

More Thai pictures...... 8 weeks old right through to one year old. No, Thai doesn't drink beer! 

Thai was born on October 7, 2010 & came home on December 8, 2010. It's hard to believe he's grown so quickly and turned out to be such an amazing member of our family.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

Jr29 said:


> my bailey boy was born 10/2/2010 and is now a week over 5 months. he is 52 pounds and a giant clown. since he "grew up" in nyc with everyone stopping him every 5 feet to say hello to a fluffy puppy, he is now a bit of a pain to walk since he always stops every 10 feet to wait for someone to pet him (working on it....). on the plus side, he is an extremely social, happy go lucky dog with both people and other dogs. he loves to wrestle and nip in the dog parks! he no longer nips me very much at all, except when he gets super excited and rolls on his back to play.
> 
> finished puppy kindergarden, where he was the star of the class, picking everything up VERY quickly. now if only i could stop the sock stealing and the popping up when he wants something.
> 
> ...


Interested to know where you took him for puppy classes in the city - thanks!!


----------



## Jr29 (Nov 8, 2010)

Lola212 said:


> Interested to know where you took him for puppy classes in the city - thanks!!


we did puppy kindergarten at biscuits and bath and then level 2 obedience at andrea arden


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

How is everyone's 2 year old Goldens doing?


----------



## Beza (Dec 7, 2010)

*Hallo*



MyBuddy22 said:


> How is everyone's 2 year old Goldens doing?


Hallo! My Lilou is lovely. I am going to vet soon to check her hip score etc and maybe we will have puppies this summer  I am still not sure as its huge responsibility and a lot of work. Wonder if anyone had puppies yet?


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Mine, Bonnie, is awesome. She is doing Master level marking in her hunt training work, and I just need to clean up her blinds to have her running Senior. She has cleared Hips (good), elbows, heart and eyes, and I just need to do DNA on her. Her brother got his Senior Hunter last fall at 23 months. The only sad news is that their dad passed away at the end of February--he had just turned 15.


----------

